# Help on taming a parakeet pair.



## SouthernKeet

Hi I'm new to the forums as h probably already know. Basically I need some help on taming a budgie pair, I have a pair of parakeets that are bonded but they are still really used to me. I got her about a year and a half ago, I tamed her enough that she would sit with me sleep in my lap and so on. Then I got her a partner thay i never got to taming and he stayed untamed because then I had lots going on with school and never any time. This evening I got some millet, held it out, she came flying to me and eventually he did too because she was in my hand and he was brave enough to come to me. I am curious if continuing to do so will retame her and tame him? I now have lots of free time and I feel like getting to bond with them again and tame them. Any tips? Any help appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Birdmanca

Just take it easy like with the training. Sounds like things are kind of ok now. Since they are a bonded pair, you are already off to a good start with being their friend. I was given a bonded pair of budgies several years ago, and I was never able to click with them. They only had eyes for each other, Makes a person feel sort of bad to feed and house them and pay for their vet care, and they ignore you.


----------



## SouthernKeet

It seems as if he only like s to sit on my hand only when I got millet or seeds for him. On the other hand she actually goes to me when I push my finger against her chest, but usually jumps back off. And they are definitely not scared of, just prefer to stay off of me. I let th fly out of their cage everyday as much as they like and they seem to show their aprecation by not being screw of me.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

If you work with your budgies on a regular and consistent basis, you will make progress with their training. There are a lot of good tips in the stickies in Taming and Bonding section of the forum.

I'd start by reading these:
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## SouthernKeet

Thanks I will certainly read those!

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've been given some great advice and it sounds like so far, you're making great progress :thumbsup: 

If you have any questions after reading through the links provided, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you around and we'd really enjoy meeting your little ones when you get a chance hoto: 

It's great to have you with us! :wave:


----------



## SouthernKeet

I will post a photo as soon as I get a chance. Also they don't like me holding them unless their hungry, she will go on my finger in the cage, but not outside of it unless she is hungry.

I've noticed they went to me so well yesterday, but today their not hungry and they don't even feel like going to me! They are such little peskers! They come when hungry and stay away when not! I'm worried that they will continue doing this forever.

And never tame to go without being hungry, will doing this everyday tame them that they will come when not hungry, or will continue coming only when hungry?


----------



## SouthernKeet

this is the male

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk







And This is the female

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings

They are beautiful!  

I don't believe they will always only come to you when they are hungry. Offering food is encouraging to be with you so hopefully they get used to you more, so as long as you're interacting with them daily and talking to them/sitting with them a lot, they'll slowly become more used to you and interested in you without needing food :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthernKeet

I sure hope cuz I love these darling enough ready, and I can imagine how much fun I will have interacting with them!


Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernKeet

I got pic of them eating from my hand.














Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akahayla

Aww they are so adorable! And welcome to the forums!

So sbout 7 months ago I was given a pair of budgies. Both of them were female but they were best friends and did not want any part of me trying to be their friend. I tried bonding with both of them for about 2 months after which I started getting frustrated and even thought about reselling them but then I thought about trying to separate them.

I got them a cage with a divider and also clipped their wings, yes I know everyone probably hates me now and honestly even I used to hate people who clipped their birds wings but it helped loads! (I still do not approve of people who cut the 2 outermost primary feathers)

After that, it took about another 2 months but at least I could see progress despite it being super slow. And finally now they always perch on my finger and give me tiny kisses on my nose.

So I wish you loads of luck and patience with your semi-tame budgies


----------



## SouthernKeet

So I should clip their wings?

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk

They are little trouble makers so maybe that would help because they usually don't sit in their cage and they chew on everything! They also used to sit on the blinds and even once made a hole in the wall! 

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanebudgie

Aww beautiful budgies.thanks so much for posting the lovely photos.you're doing great.blessings always


----------



## StarlingWings

Don't worry, there is no reason to clip their wings to tame them. They already experience the joys of free flight and it is unnecessary to take that away from them simply so they can't fly away when you work with him. 

Because taming and bonding is all about getting your bird to _choose_ to be with you, a bonded bird will come to you no matter if their wings are clipped or not. My girl was clipped when I got her but I let her flights grow out even before she was bonded to me and with patience and love, she is very close to me now. 

Clipping their wings can even make them more afraid of you because they don't feel like they can get away if they see you as a predator :thumbsup:

I believe you should keep them flighted and continue patiently working with them as you are now. I think you're making great progress! They clearly aren't afraid of you anymore, since they're eating from your hand.  You're doing a great job! :clap:


----------



## SouthernKeet

Thanks! I'm making a playground right now for them. I'll post some pics when it's done.

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernKeet

Also I wanted to ask, I'm so in love with budgies that I want to get more maybe 2. Should I I stick with these two or get to more and have 4? Budgies are so cute and awesome I just would love to have more!

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm not sure how long you've had your little ones, but if you're new(ish) to budgies I would wait at least another year before considering another pair 

Although they're quite easy to get addicted to, consider the extra costs of a new cage large enough for them, toys, interaction, and veterinary bills. Although it is unlikely all four would be sick at the same time, a member here recently had all eight of her budgies diagnosed with an illness and she now has to pay the vet bills for all eight of them. If that is something you can afford and are willing to do, then if you'd like, in the future you can start considering more budgies.

Another think is tameness. If you'd like to have a solid bond with your current budgies, you should focus on that, first, and ensure you have a good relationship with them. Adding more budgies to the mix can change flock dynamics and behaviours regardless of how tame they are.

All in all, there's lots to consider, so I would wait for a bit before making that kind of decision rather than impulsively buying more because they're just so adorable! :thumbsup:

Here's an article with more information: 
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-gen...ship-differences-dynamics-between-flocks.html


----------



## SouthernKeet

Well I've had these over a year and a half and also why I had this idea is because their cage is really big and big enough to house more budgies. Should I tame these first ar try all 4 or is that harder? Maybe I can tame these and get two more who will automatically tame watching the behavior of these two?

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk

Also I do have a specific room that only I enter that u keep my budgies in, I used to let them around the home but that was too much trouble so now they stay in my room only. 

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings

If your cage is a flight cage designed for 4 budgies, then that is a foreseeable option, but you'll still need a smaller cage to house them in during the necessary 40-day quarantine period all new birds must go through before being introduced to the other birds.

Quarantine is essential as budgies mask illnesses so any hidden viruses or bacteria could easily get passed on to everyone if they are introduced prematurely.

Also, it's nice they have a room to fly around in as they'd like! Keep in mind that quarantine is in a separate room as well as a separate cage, so you'll have to keep the newbies in another room for a little over a month.

Oh, and it is harder to tame four. It's easier to build a very strong bond with your current budgies so when the new little ones are introduced they don't forget all about you to go play with the others :thumbsup: Quarantine is also useful for that reason, as you can work a little bit with the new birds so they aren't totally terrified of you and then it may be easier to continue working with them even after they've been introduced to your current birds 

Check out this link for more info:
Quarantine is Necessary! - Talk Budgies Forums


----------



## SouthernKeet

Yes I do have a smaller cage and if anything my sisters have parakeets too so they can help me out.
Like if I need another cage or something.
Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings

Well, then, if you're able to provide for more little ones and will always be able to, then it's up to you! Try not to rush into it, though, consider how it will affect you and your current budgies and weigh _all_ the options thoroughly.

We don't want you to have to check into the Budgiholics Support Group or anything!


----------



## SouthernKeet

Lol

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernKeet

One last question and I will close this tooic; is it possible to tame one budgie really well like my female and the other one will eventually tame himself seeing her not being 
afraid of me?

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings

Well, he won't "tame himself", but having a stronger bond with one of them will definitely encourage the other one to come to you and be less afraid of you


----------



## SouthernKeet

Ok thanks everyone for the help that you gave. I greatly appreciate it!

I don't know how to close threads since I am new&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56863;&#55357;&#56863;

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings

Don't worry, only staff can close threads so you're not missing out on anything  

I'll go ahead and close it for you


----------

